# كلنا نرحب بالمشرفة الجديدة mirit



## Coptic Man (14 يونيو 2006)

*كلنا نرحب بالمشرفة الجديدة mirit*

*مبروووك يا اخت ميريت علي اشراف الجروب

ونتمني بقي نشوف شغلك الجميل زي ما اتعودنا علي الجروبات 

بس المرة دي مع جروب الكنيسة العربية 

يلا ياشباب كلنا نبارك ل

mirit_thabet

الرب يقويكي في خدمتك الجديدة يا ميريت 

† † †*​


----------



## ميرنا (14 يونيو 2006)

:36_3_11:  *  مبروك يا ميريت*  :36_3_11:


----------



## The_Hero (14 يونيو 2006)

Congratulation i hope we can see more and more here 
all my best wishes and Jesus Bles You


----------



## Yes_Or_No (14 يونيو 2006)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا ميرررررررررررت*


----------



## +Dream+ (14 يونيو 2006)

*الف الف مبروك يا ميرت*
*و ربنا يقويكى على خدمتك دى انشالله *
*و يلا ورينا الهمه بقى *


----------



## †gomana† (14 يونيو 2006)

*مبروووووووووووووك يا مرمر*
:36_3_11:

*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ramyghobrial (14 يونيو 2006)

*مبروك يامرمر على اشرافك للجروب وعقبال  .........*
*مش عارف عقبال اية عقبال العربية يارب*


----------



## ><)))))*> (14 يونيو 2006)

*:t16: مبروك يا مرمر*


----------



## artamisss (14 يونيو 2006)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا  ميرووووووووووووووووووو يا حسل انتى  وعقبال ما اشوفك  فى بيت عدلك يارب لولولوولولولولىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*


----------



## ميريت (14 يونيو 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *مبروووك يا اخت ميريت علي اشراف الجروب*​
> 
> *ونتمني بقي نشوف شغلك الجميل زي ما اتعودنا علي الجروبات *​
> *بس المرة دي مع جروب الكنيسة العربية *​
> ...


 



شكرا ليك يا مينا
انت مديني ثقه كبيره اوي انا مش قدها
صلولي يا جماعه
اني ابقا قد الثقه دي​


----------



## ميريت (14 يونيو 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> :36_3_11: *مبروك يا ميريت* :36_3_11:


 

الله يبارك فيكي يا ميرنا
ربنا يخليكي
انا خايفه اوي من المسؤليه دي 
محتاجه صلواتكو


----------



## ميريت (14 يونيو 2006)

The_Hero قال:
			
		

> Congratulation i hope we can see more and more here
> all my best wishes and Jesus Bles You


 
شكرا ليك يا هيرو ربنا يسهل صليلي


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2006)

فعلا محل ثقة و اكثر

مبروك عليكي الاشراف و الخدمة الجديدة... ربنا يستخدمك اكثر و اكثر لمجد اسمه

مبروك و الف مبروك...


----------



## ميريت (14 يونيو 2006)

Yes_Or_No قال:
			
		

> *مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا ميرررررررررررت*


 



الله يبارك فيك يا مينا صليلي


----------



## ميريت (14 يونيو 2006)

+Dream+ قال:
			
		

> *الف الف مبروك يا ميرت*
> *و ربنا يقويكى على خدمتك دى انشالله *
> *و يلا ورينا الهمه بقى *


 
الله يبارك فيكي يا دريم
صليلي يا دريم عشان اعرف اسد


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (14 يونيو 2006)

*ألف مبروووووووووووووووووك يا ميريت*

*ربنا  معاكى*


----------



## ميريت (14 يونيو 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *مبروووووووووووووك يا مرمر*
> :36_3_11:
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*


 

شكرا ليكي يا جومانه
بجد بجد بجد انا مستاهلش كل الترحيب دا


----------



## ميريت (14 يونيو 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> *مبروك يامرمر على اشرافك للجروب وعقبال .........*
> *مش عارف عقبال اية عقبال العربية يارب*


 

الله يبارك فيك يا رامي
قولها صريحه عقبال العريس
عربيه ايه يا رامي
ما انت عارف
اخر مره ركبت العربيه دخلت ف العمود
وف الامتحان بتاع المرور طيرت قرطاس 
وكان ممكن اخش ف الظابط الي بيمتحني 
بس لحقوني الحمد لله

قلها صريحه عقبال العريس اقلك مش باين
:smil8: :smil8: :smil8: ​


----------



## ميريت (14 يونيو 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> *مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا ميرووووووووووووووووووو يا حسل انتى وعقبال ما اشوفك فى بيت عدلك يارب لولولوولولولولىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*


 

شكرا ليكي يا دودو 
وعقبالك انتي كمان ف بيت العدل عن قريب ان شاء الله
واجلك ياختي بالحته الزفره مش هستخصرها فيكي ياختي بس انتي اعمليها
ولا اقلك انا الكبيره انا هكمل 24 الشهر الي جاي
اتجوز انا الاول وابقا اجيلك انا وجوزي
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولا اقلك بلاش انا غيرت رايي خليكي انتي الاول
انا مش ناقصه بيت وراجل وعيال
خليني افرح بشبابي شويه كمان


----------



## ميريت (14 يونيو 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> فعلا محل ثقة و اكثر
> 
> مبروك عليكي الاشراف و الخدمة الجديدة... ربنا يستخدمك اكثر و اكثر لمجد اسمه
> 
> مبروك و الف مبروك...


 


يارب اكون قد الثقه دي يا روك
ياخوفي يا بدران


----------



## ميريت (14 يونيو 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:
			
		

> *ألف مبروووووووووووووووووك يا ميريت*​
> 
> *ربنا معاكى*​


 



ربنا معاكي يا ناردين
صليلي كتير محتاجه صلواتك


----------



## blackguitar (18 يونيو 2006)

*الف الف الف من دلوقتى لبخرة الصوبح ..........................ميرووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا ميريت*


*معلش جت متأخر .....أصل لسه عارف الخبر من شويه *

*عاوزين منك شغل جامد كده يارب*


----------



## merola (2 فبراير 2007)

مبررررررررررررررروك يا ميرررررررررررريت 
عقبال ما توصلى لرتبة ميرنااااااااااااااااااا
صلى من اجلى
ناردين


----------



## ابن الفادي (4 فبراير 2007)

*مبروك يا ميريت علي الاشراف 
بالتوفيق و ربنا معاكي 

بس ازاي نبقي اخوات ومعرفش 

ميرت ثابت 
وفريد ثابت 
شفتي طلعنا اخوات ازي *


----------



## مينا س (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كلنا نرحب بالمشرفة الجديدة mirit*

ربنا يديكى نعمة وبصيرة ياخت ميريت . ياريت بقي تقوليلي ازاى اشترك بموضوع في المنتدى وازاى اعمل شات فية بصفتك المشرفة الجديدة:yaka: عشان انا مش عارف والرب يعطيكى نعمة


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كلنا نرحب بالمشرفة الجديدة mirit*

*ألف مبروك يا قمر *
*وربنا معاكى وتبقى قد المسؤليه *
*المسيح معك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: كلنا نرحب بالمشرفة الجديدة mirit*

يا جماعة الموضوع مكتوب فى تاريخ 14-06-2006

و النهاردة 17/01/2008 

يعنى لية سنة و كام شهر

صحصحوا معانا يا حلوين :smil12:​


----------

